# Seite zum Umrechnen von Währungen



## huppenstroh (20 Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Ist das Dialerprogramm "w[]r.de", das auf vielen Websites angeboten wird (Nutzungsgebühr pro Einwahl 29,95 €) zugelassen. Damit werden jetzt zur Urlaubszeit sicher viele Leute abgezockt, die nicht genau hinschauen.
huppenstroh

*[Virenscanner: Threadtitel geändert sowie URL unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2004)

*Die Umrechnungsseite*

Die Umrechnungsseite macht wirkliche einen "seltsamen" Eindruck. Alle Links außer "Impressum" und "Webmaster" führen gleich einmal zu kostenverursachenden Einwahlprogrammen.

Was sollen eigentlich "spanische Euro" und "deutsche Euro" sein?

Für 29,95 ein meiner Meinung nach völlig inakzeptables Angebot.

Kostenlose Währungsumrechungen gibt es auf den Homepages vieler Banken, im Wirtschaftsteil von "Spiegel online" etc.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2004)

Da war mal ein dialer, der war zeitweise registriert, siehe 
 alter Registrierungseintrag , aber damals war das ja auch noch ein bisschen überschaubarer, was die Verantwortlichkeiten angeht,  siehe z.B. hier bei heise . Die Seite selbst ist eingetragen auf einen Autohändler aus dem Nachbarland (man möge dies anhand eigener Recherchen überprüfen, ich will hier keine Schleichwerbung für Mercedes betreiben). 

Inzwischen ist dort ein Intexusdialer installiert,  der registriert ist .

Im Moment ist die Abzocke (viel Geld für keine entsprechende Leistung) dort also legal 

Grüsse
cj


----------



## sascha (20 Mai 2004)

> Im Moment ist die Abzocke (viel Geld für keine entsprechende Leistung) dort also legal



Wobei in diesem Zusammenhang auf einen Bericht im Spiegel hingewiesen werden sollte. In diesem wurde obige Seite ebenfalls begutachtet. Das Ergebnis:



> ... Mal eben den aktuellen Dollarkurs abfragen - das kostet bei www.w...r.de 29,95 Euro. Moment, das stimmt nicht ganz. Auf S. Seite gibt's nämlich nicht etwa aktuelle Daten, sondern zehn Tage alte Kurse. S. hat dies extra auch deutlich vermerkt - dreister geht's kaum.


----------



## Dino (20 Mai 2004)

Zitat von der aktuellen Startseite...





> Aktuelle Kurse sind bei uns selbstverständlich!


Naaaja! Wäre wohl mal etwas zum Ausprobieren. Allerdings sind mir 30 Euronen etwas zu viel, um zu überprüfen, ob sich die Ergebnisse tatsächlich mit denen von kostenlosen Services (wie dieser hier*) decken.
Was wäre denn eigentlich, wenn der Kursrechner nicht so aktuell ist, wie dieser A.S. behauptet?

* *dieser hier *scheint eine Standard zu sein, der von vielen Webseiten (kostenlos) angeboten wird. Bei w...r.de am Ende vielleicht auch????
Ach nee, A.S. bietet auf seiner Startseite mal gerade 6 zumeist recht exotische Währungen an, von denen ich nicht glaube, dass sie wirklich vielen Leuten nützen. Ganz im Gegentum zum kostenlosen Service...


----------



## News (20 Mai 2004)

Und wer hat mal wieder direkt seine Finger mit drin?

Der Global-Netcom-Chef.
1.) durch das entsprechende, über GN laufende Partnerprogramm
2.) als Admin-C dieser Seite

und 3.) auch noch als persönlich eingetragener Anbieter des Dialers auf dahin führenden Vorschaltseiten wie devi**-kur*.de.
Und das bedeutet lt. RegTP-Datenbank: "Inhalteanbieter".


----------



## [email protected] (20 Mai 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> 3.) auch noch als persönlich eingetragener Anbieter des Dialers auf dahin führenden Vorschaltseiten wie devi**-kur*.de.
> Und das bedeutet lt. RegTP-Datenbank: "Inhalteanbieter".


Also laut denic ist der Inhaber der Seite "devi**-kur*.de" hyro.
Erkennt man auch an dem Aufbau der Seite (Toolbars).
Der Inhalteanbieter ist die Global Netcom GmbH, dies ist allerdings bei jedem GN-Dialer der Fall.


----------



## News (20 Mai 2004)

> Also laut denic ist der Inhaber der Seite "devi**-kur*.de" hyro.



Weiß ich.



> Der Inhalteanbieter ist die Global Netcom GmbH, dies ist allerdings bei jedem GN-Dialer der Fall.



Wusste ich nicht, das war mir bisher nur bei hyro-Seiten aufgefallen - so oder so bedeutet es m.E. aber, dass die sich alles quasi zu eigen machen.
Die RegTP meint "Inhalteanbieter" sicher nicht als leeres Wort.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2004)

*Währungs****.de*

Das Angebot von S[]***** für seine Webmaster sieht wie folgt aus:

"Verdienen Sie schnell und einfach Geld mit w[]*******.
Das Prinzip:
Schicken Sie über Ihren eigenen persönlichen Code ( erhalten Sie nach der Anmeldung ) Besucher auf w[] *Ihre einzige Aufgabe besteht also darin Besucher zu besorgen. *Für jeden Besucher der sich über den Dialer einwählt erhalten Sie die entsprechende Vergütung. Sie können an unserem Partnerprogramm nur teilnehmen wenn Sie ein Gewerbe angemeldet haben. Schicken Sie uns dazu eine Kopie Ihrer Gewerbeanmeldung zu, nur so können wir die Richtigkeit Ihrer Anmeldedaten überprüfen. 
(Weitere Informationen über ein Gewerbe) 
Der Verdienst:
Sie erhalten eine Standardvergütung von 65% pro Minute. 
Das entspricht 0,83€ Netto je Minute. Beispiel Sie schicken täglich auf waehrungsrechner.de 100 Besucher. Davon wählen sich 10 Besucher 
durschnittlich 5 Minuten ein. Sie verdienen pro Tag also :
10 Besucher * 5 Minuten * 0,88€ = 44,00€ Netto
Das sind pro Monat 1320€ Netto! Einfacher geht es nicht Geld zu verdienen!
Über uns:
Seit 1999 sind wir erfolgreich im Internetbusiness tätig. Weit über 2500 zufriedene 
Webmaster verdienen inzwischen mit uns viel Geld. Guter Kundensupport und die
pünktliche Auszahlung zeichnen uns aus. Machen Sie mit!
Anmeldung über Global-Netcom
Anmeldung über Stardialer"

So einfach ist es zur Webmastergilde hinzuzustoßen, um sich sein Monatssalär aufzubessern.  :evil: Die Zubringer bringen S[]**** 29,95 pro Einwahl, abzüglich z. B. der Anteile für GN.

Apropo GN. Hier finden sich im Gravenreuth-Report von Andreas Klostermaier recht aufschlussreiche Ausführungen auch auf das weite Wirkungsfeld von B.S. bzw. GN.
 
http://www.klostermaier.de/fvgreport/public/syndikus1.html

mfg

Paul-Merlin

*[Virenscanner: Namen komplett gekürzt und URL entfernt]*


----------



## News (20 Mai 2004)

Nicht nur sollen die Kunden die Katze im Sack kaufen, selbst die Partner erfahren kein bisschen über den "Content". Aber auch letzteres ist ja wohl die Regel. Gelegentliche "Tage des offenen Memberbereichs" für Partner bieten nur ganz wenige Seiten mal an.
Diese sicher nicht.
Stattdessen überschwemmen - z.T. minderjährige - "Partner" die Suchmaschinen mit ihren Domains und Quelltext-Stichwortsammlungen.
Feines Prinzip.
Natürlich nichts Neues für alte Hasen in diesem Forum...


----------



## Aaron (20 Mai 2004)

@News

Diese ganzen Einwaende haben jawohl nichts mit Dialer-Programmen zu tun. Das ist ein allgemeines Handeln bei saemtlichen Partnerprogrammen.

Tage des "offenen Mitgliederbereichs" sind als kostenlose Serviceleistung für Werber wohl bei vielen Anbietern, wie auch bei uns, die Regel - allerdings nicht oeffentlich.

Zu der Sache mit den Suchmaschinen:

Ich habe heute und gestern verzweifelt versucht bei Google den huebschen "Ball Chair" von Eero Aarnio günstig zu erwerben... die ganzen Ebay-Spam-Listings bei saemtlichen Produkten sind einfach grausam. 
Partnerprogramme prädestinieren sich eben fuer Suchmaschinenoptimierer.


----------



## News (20 Mai 2004)

@Aaron:



> Tage des "offenen Mitgliederbereichs" sind als kostenlose Serviceleistung für Werber wohl bei vielen Anbietern, wie auch bei uns, die Regel - allerdings nicht oeffentlich.



Naja, da ich auch einen Teil der Foren und Newsletter lese, in denen Partner auf so was hingewiesen werden, bleibe ich dabei: Es ist in der Branche die Ausnahme, nicht die Regel.



> ... die ganzen Ebay-Spam-Listings bei saemtlichen Produkten sind einfach grausam.


Hier sind wir eindeutig einer Meinung...

Die nervige Klingelton-Werbung in den TV-Sendern ist auch nicht besser.


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganzen Einwaende haben jawohl nichts mit Dialer-Programmen zu tun. Das ist ein allgemeines Handeln bei saemtlichen Partnerprogrammen.


Das Gegenteil ist richtig.

Die Schwächung normaler Verbraucherrechte bei Dialernutzung lädt zum Missbrauch ein und schafft überhaupt erst zwielichtige Geschäftsmodelle. Die lautlose Vorkasse lässt Angebote entstehen, die ein Kunde mit Rücktrittsrecht niemals akzeptieren würde. Mit Vorkasse-Dialern kann auch heiße Luft teuer verkauft werden.

Die Werbedrücker bekommen typischerweise 70 - 90 % vom Umsatz. Der Erfolgsfaktor bei Dialergeschäften ist die erfolgreiche Suche nach "unbewusst Zahlungswilligen". Dafür gibt es hohe Belohnungen.

Für die angebliche Leistung bleibt wenig übrig, weil noch mehr Teilnehmer mitverdienen müssen.

Die Vermüllung der Gemeinschaftsressourcen im Internet ist eine nachteilige Folge für die Öffentlichkeit, die direkt aus der hohen Gewinnerwartung von Vorkasse-Dialern mit wertarmen Ramschartikeln folgt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aaron (20 Mai 2004)

Du musst wirklich oft auf "OK" getippt haben, aus dir spricht ja der reinste Hass.

Und das am Herrentag.

Du willst also sagen, das Grund und Ursache fuer saemtliche hochgepushten Seiten in den Sumas Dialer sind...
Naja. OK.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Mai 2004)

Kurznachtrag:

Einen brauchbaren "Währungsrechner" findet der geneigte Nicht-EU-Urlauber auch unter http://fxtop.com


----------

